# Looking for a group/gamers in kingman az.



## Cord118 (Aug 21, 2019)

My brother and i both play and are looking for others to join in with. He has experience with 3e and above while i am in love with 3.5 and have never played anything else. Both willing to play any edition.


----------



## LethargicHades (Jun 14, 2022)

It has been a long time but are you guys still looking?


----------

